# تدوير الزيوت وانتاج الشحم



## safwatmr (24 مارس 2011)

*أولاً : مقدمة *

يعتبر بقايا ومخلفات الزيوت المستخدمة في تشغيل الماكينات والمعدات ووسائل النقل مصدرا هاما من مصادر إنتاج الشحوم الصناعية اللازمة لعمليات صيانة المعدات وتشحيم مناطق الارتكاز والرولمان بلي ولاغني لأي معدة كبرت أو صغرت عن التشحيم اليدوي والذاتي لمناطق الاحتكاك والدوران بغرض إطالة العمر الافتراضي للمعدات . 
ولذلك كان التفكير في عمليات تدوير مخلفات هذه الزيوت في إنتاج شحوم ذات مواصفات يمكن أن تستخدم في عمليات الصيانة أو تغطية الأجزاء المعدنية من المعدات المعرضة بصفة دائمة للأجواء الرطبة أو تخزينها بغرض التغلب علي ظهور صدأ علي هذه المعدات . 
*ثانيا : مدى الحاجة إلي إقامة المشروع*

*تتركز أهمية هذا المشروع في النقاط التالية :-*



 يتم قيه إعادة تدوير مخلفات الزيوت الناتجة عن المعدات وتحويلها إلي شحم صناعي لاغني عنه في حماية جميع الأجزاء الدوارة في الآلات أو المعدات .
 الاستفادة التامة من زيوت المخلفات والتي تضطر بعض الشركات والهيئات التخلص منها عن طريق شبكة الصرف الصحي مما يسبب تلوث بيئي خطير فضلا عن التكاليف الباهظة لمعالجة مياه الصرف .
 وتتجه الدولة حاليا لتشجير المناطق الصحراوية لزيادة نسبة أوكسجين الهواء بالإضافة إلي الحصول علي مصدر رئيسي من الأخشاب بدلا من الاستيراد . وتتم عملية ري هذه الغابات بواسطة مياه الصرف الصحي بعد معالجتها وتنقيتها وللمساهمة في هذا المشروع العملاق يجب تشديد العقوبات علي التخلص من الزيوت المستعملة في الصرف الصحي وإيجاد المشاريع البديلة التي تقوم بعملية تدوير مخلفات هذه الزيوت المستعملة .
 ومن خلال هذه النقاط يتضح أهمية إقامة مشروعات تخدم البيئة من خلال تدوير المخلفات وبذلك يمكن المحافظة علي البيئة من التلوث بجانب المساهمة في الاستفادة من هذه الخامات لإنتاج مستلزمات صناعية مفيدة كما جاء في هذا المشروع . 
*ثالثا : الخامات*

*الخامات المطلوبة هي :-*



 مخلفات الزيوت المستخدمة في المصانع ووسائل النقل ومحطات توليد الطاقة بكافة أنواعها ( يتوقف لون الشحم المنتج علي لون مخلفات الزيوت فمنها الفاتح أو الغامق أو الأسود ) .
 مادة جيرية (كربونات كالسيوم)حجرية .
 حمض كبريتيك مخفف.
 *ومن مصادر الحصول علي هذه المخلفات بكميات مناسبة لتشغيل المشروع ما يلي :*



 الشراء من الشركات والهيئات الصناعية .
 مزادات هيئة السكك الحديدية .
 شركات أتوبيس النقل العام أو السياحة .
 *ولإنتاج طن شحم يلزم الآتي :*



 الزيوت المستعملة ( 1 طن ) زيوت مستعملة (يفقد منه كمية أثناء عملية الغلي والترشيح تقدر بحوالي150كجم .
 كربونات الكالسيوم ( 150كجم ) علي شكل حجر .
 حمض كبريتيك مخفف ( 3 لتر ) حمض مركز يضاف لكل لتر 2لتر ماء .
 سولار أو كيروسين( 12 لتر ) سولار أو كيروسين (لتخفيف المخلوط) .
 *رابعا : المنتجات*

يمكن للمشروع إنتاج جميع أنواع الشحوم الصناعية ( كثافات مختلفة ) التي تستخدم في تغطية المشغولات قبل عملية تغليفها وتخزينها أو الشحوم التي تستخدم في تشحيم الأجزاء الهامة عند تشغيل المعدات الميكانيكية وطبقا لتعليمات الصيانة اليومية أو الدورية . 
*خامسا : العناصر الفنية للمشروع*

*(1) مراحل التصنيع*



 ترشيح الزيوت وفصل الشوائب والرمال .
 يتم وضع الزيوت في وعاء التسخين لغليها عند 110 درجة مئوية للتخلص من كميات المياه المتعلقة بمخلفات الزيوت عند تجميعها .
 يضاف مادة جيرية (كربونات كالسيوم) للزيوت المغلية للحصول علي درجة التماسك واللزوجة المطلوبة ثم يضاف حمض الكبريتيك المخفف مع التسخين والتقليب المستمر لمدة ساعتين .
 صب المخلوط المتكون في أوعية ثم يترك ليبرد ويغطي لمدة يومين وبذلك نحصل علي الشحم المطلوب .
 إضافة كمية من السولار أو الكيروسين إلي الشحم بعد عملية التبريد وذلك لتخفيف القوام لتسهيل عملية التعبئة بنسبة (20لتر لكل طن شحم) .
 يعبأ الشحم الناتج في عبوات سعة 5كجم .
 *الرسم التخطيطي لمراحل إنتاج الشحوم* 




مراحل إنتاج الشحوم



* (2) المساحة والموقع :*

يحتاج المشروع مساحة تبلغ حوالي 80 متر مربع . 
*(3) المستلزمات الخدمية المطلوبة :*

يحتاج المشروع إلي مصدر كهربي للإنارة وتشغيل المعدات 220 فولت بقدرة 15كيلووات بجهد كهربي وتتكلف قيمة استهلاكات الطاقة الكهربية حوالي 250جنيه/شهر مع توافر الشروط الملائمة لنظافة المشروع حيث يفضل تكسيه الحوائط بالقيشاني . 
*(4) الآلات والمعدات والتجهيزات :*




وحدة ترشيح للزيوت






ونش






وعاء تسخين وخلط






عربة يدوية






حوض صلب






ميزان عادي



*تكلفة المعدات المستخدمة* 



تكلفة المعدات المستخدمة



*(5) احتياج المشروع من الخامات :*




احتياج المشروع من الخامات



*وقد تصل تكلفة الخامات خلال دورة رأس المال (ثلاث شهور)13920 جنيه . * 
*(6) الرسم التخطيطي لموقع المشروع :*




الرسم التخطيطي لموقع المشروع



*(7) العمالة :*




العمالة





 عدد الورديات :وردية واحدة
 عدد ساعات العمل : 8 ساعات بالوردية
 *(8) منتجات المشروع (شهريا ) :*




منتجات المشروع (شهريا )



*إجمالي المنتجات خلال دورة رأس المال (ثلاث شهور) 42000 جنيه . * 
*(9) التعبئة والتغليف :*

يتم التعبئة في عبوات بلاستيكية سعة 5كجم مع كتابة البيانات وتاريخ الإنتاج ومدة الصلاحية وطريقة الاستخدام . 
*(10) عناصر الجودة :*



 التأكد تماما من تطاير بخار الماء وذلك بزيادة مدة التسخين للحصول علي شحومات مطابقة للمواصفات.
 تداول حمض الكبريتيك بحرص تام ووفق الأصول الصحية .
 ضبط نسب خلط المكونات ودرجة الغليان .
 تجانس نوع الزيوت عند الخلط لاختلاف درجة الغليان حتى يعطي شحوم ذات لون ثابت يساهم كثيراً في تسويق منتجه .
 *(11) التسويق :*



 المناطق الصناعية الجديدة .
 ورش تصنيع المعدات .
 ورش صيانة السيارات والمعدات .
 تجار قطع الغيار للمعدات الثقيلة .
 الاشتراك في المعارض .


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (26 مارس 2011)

ألأخ العزيز هذه طريقة تصفية الزيوت وليس انتاج الشحم كما طبقهتا مختبريا


----------



## سلمى بلدينا (26 مارس 2011)

يديك العافية


----------



## shadisawalha (14 أبريل 2011)

الطريقة المذكورة لا تعطي اي نتيجة و انا اشرف حاليا على مشروع تخرج لتدوير الزيوت الستعملة الى شحمة


----------



## omarscience (7 يونيو 2011)

اعانك الله على هذة المواضيع ويعطيك العافيه ......وان شاء الله بعد ان انتهى من مشروع زواجى سوف ترى مشاركتى معكم ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## سمير7 (9 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ماهي المواد مع المقادر لتحويل حامض السلفونيك الى معجون شفاف و متماسك


----------



## zizoamr36 (4 يونيو 2013)

و الله انا جربت الطريقة السابقة لتصنيع الشحم و ما اعطت اي نتيجة


----------



## m_gamal86 (4 يونيو 2013)

شكراااااا لكم .............


----------



## mhmd brakat (24 فبراير 2015)

ياجماعة ياريت لو تقولو الطريقة الصحيحة ولو فيه حد ممكن يقولها مقابل فلوس او مشاركة ياريت ده ايميلي انا جربت الزيت مع حمض الكبريتيك واكسيد الكالسيوم ومنفعش ووجدت كل المواقع بتكذب طريقة كربونات الكالسيوم دي.

ده ايميلي [email protected]


----------

